# Scheduled for surgery on 10/10



## MaryG1959 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have had a nodule on my thyroid for 20 years......I only know this because looking at my wedding picture you can see it. I only found out about it 5 years ago, and all tests thus far have been negative. All blood levels normal as was a needle biopsy.

It is being removed because of the size and the fact that it is making my voice raspy.

My doctor is going to take 1/2 out and while under anesthesia, send to lab for a test. If its cancerous they'll take the rest out---if not, they will close me up.

I'm not good with surgeries and am a very nervous patient. (my poor husband!)

My doctor tells me most times you can go home the same day which is what i'm hoping for.

I'm also hoping to be back at work the following week.

Any thoughts, advice, suggestions or encouragement is appreciated.

Mary


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My thyroid surgery was my first surgery and I was a wreck. When I woke up in recovery, I remember thinking "That's IT??" It's a relatively easy surgery, as surgeries go. Your pain and discomfort should be minimal.

They usually keep people overnight to make sure there is no neck swelling or issues with calcium (the parathyroid glands "live" in the thyroid gland and control calcium in the body). If you have any neck swelling (extremely rare) or tingling in your extremities, face, or lips, contact your doctor immediately.

I lived for v-neck or button up/zip up shirts. I could not have anything touching my neck. I also had minor trouble swallowing. My muscles just kinda felt outta whack. I used straws for about a week. Some people loved hot drinks. I liked cold drinks so I bought a number of those insulated cups with straws. I was back on regular food quickly, but you might want to think about having a few meals of softer foods ready -- soup, stews, yogurt, etc.

Some folks used ice packs (again, I did not). You can dump some dish soap in a plastic bag and freeze it. It won't freeze hard so you'll have a nice soft cool pack for your neck.

Try to wean yourself off any narcotics as soon as possible. They cause more trouble than its worth.

Be prepared for feeling "spaced out" while you recover. I bought lots of books, but could not concentrate. I should have stocked up on crappy movies or netflix.

Above all, learn to ask for hard copies of ALL lab work. Blood work, post-op path reports, ultrasound reports, etc. Never accept the "your blood tests are normal" line. Thyroid patients are often dismissed as nutty. Learn to be assertive and how to be your own advocate.

Make sure your surgeon is highly experienced. S/he should be doing at least 300 of these surgeries per year. Ask who will be monitoring your bloodwork after surgery to see if you need meds. Don't believe the line that one half of your thyroid can do the work on a whole thyroid.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Mary.

I am an extremely nervous person as well and just had a full Thyroidectomy in August. To top it off, before my surgery my thyroid hormone levels were low and my adrenal gland was overactive, making me more and more prone to anxiety/panic attacks.

Everyone at the hospital was great they helped me every step of the way. I got a little Valium to take before going to the hospital, a small dose of something to help calm me in pre op, and before I knew it, it was over.

I only had to take Motrin/Advil after, I didn't need anything else. I had the full surgery and had to start Levothyroxine and get that into my system so I was off work two weeks, then back part time due to fatigue for a couple more. During the first week after my surgery it was hard to turn my head which made driving, something I started after five days, a challenge.

Totally agree with the spaced out comment, I had books tv shows and movies I intended to indulge in and basically I just watched a few tv series I've seen already because I had a hard time concentrating. I actually still did by the time I went back to work which really bothered me but it does eventually get better.

I am glad to share any details about the process if it would help you, please just ask. I found that knowing a bit more before the surgery helped calm me down a bit. I wish I had found these boards before! It's such a great resource.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

They usually keep you overnight - they do not admit but rather keep you for observation. My experience was 27 hours door to door.

Fatigue post TT was my biggest complaint. Anesthesia can take several weeks to completely leave your system.

Ask your doctor to test both FT-4 and FT3 post surgery and get copies of all labs. Your goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 of range to feel your best.


----------



## MaryG1959 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am postponing my surgery pending a second opinion. My biopsy was negative a couple years ago and am not a fan of unnecessary surgeries. So I'll look for someone who's considered well-versed in endocrinology and get a second opinion before making a decision.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Good for you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have an enlarged thyroid - it will likely continue to grow. The more it grows, the more difficult it will be to remove.

You mentioned your labs were "normal". Do you by chance have a copy of those labs with ranges you could share.


----------

